# personal statement swap



## fitz (Oct 3, 2019)

Been feeling a little unsure about my personal statement and would love some external feedback. If anyone is able / willing / applying this year, I'd be happy to go over yours in return! I'm gonna be applying to NYU, Columbia and USC.


----------



## roma93 (Oct 8, 2019)

fitz said:


> Been feeling a little unsure about my personal statement and would love some external feedback. If anyone is able / willing / applying this year, I'd be happy to go over yours in return! I'm gonna be applying to NYU, Columbia and USC.



Hey, I'm also applying this year and would love to help out. Do you want to do a swap?


----------



## jn0pe (Nov 5, 2019)

If you still want feedback, I'd be interested in swapping with you as well!


----------



## Chris W (Nov 5, 2019)

fitz said:


> Been feeling a little unsure about my personal statement and would love some external feedback. If anyone is able / willing / applying this year, I'd be happy to go over yours in return! I'm gonna be applying to NYU, Columbia and USC.





roma93 said:


> Hey, I'm also applying this year and would love to help out. Do you want to do a swap?



FYI there's a new private student group created just for this purpose recently too of you're interested.






						New Group Created - Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group
					

oliviaaa has created a new group called Essay/Screenplay Feedback Group.  This is a private group for FilmSchool.org members who are interested in giving and receiving constructive feedback on application supplements and screenplays. Only members of this group can see submitted content, not the...



					www.filmschool.org


----------

